# Federal lawsuit against law firm that didn't allow client's Service Dog



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

Not enough info to form an opinion on WHY they didn't allow the dog.

Feds say NY law firm barred client's service dog - WSJ.com



> Prosecutors say a New York law firm refused to allow a disabled client into its offices with her service dog. The U.S. attorney says the Newburgh firm of Larkin, Axelrod, Ingrassia and Tetenbaum violated the Americans with Disabilities Act.
> He says lawyers should know better.
> In a lawsuit filed in White Plains Tuesday, the government says the client has an injured nervous system. It says she uses a German shepherd to help carry things and get up when she falls.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

Oh ... this one has more. Just found this.

Orange Co. firm sued for barring disabled woman's dog


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

Ugh. That stuff is sickening, a lawyer SHOULD know better. Something like this shows that they just don't care and believe themselves to be above the law.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

Here's an update on the case.

Law Firm Says It Didn't Ban Client's Service Dog, Blames Partner Allergy, Worker Phobia for Issues - News - ABA Journal



> An upstate New York law firm sued by a former personal injury client whose service dog was refused entry blames a partner's allergy and a worker's phobia for issues with the animal, but says it tried to make amends and subsequently invited the German shepherd into its offices.
> Attorney James Burke of Larkin Axelrod Ingrassia & Tetenbaum says an employee with a dog phobia violated the firm's policy by refusing to allow the service animal to enter its Orange County offices, reports the New York Law Journal.
> Unfortunately, a partner's allergy had previously prevented the dog, Reicha, from accompanying its disabled owner into the office of attorney John Ingrassia, according to Burke and a federal lawsuit filed earlier this week in White Plains by the U.S. Attorney for the Southern District of New York.


----------

